# >> Help growing BLUEBERRY in India :)<<



## BraddahEEE (May 16, 2011)

* Hello fellow growers! Ok so Im currently in India, and gona be here for a while... I have 2 blueberry strain seeds for indoor, and some bag seeds for outdoor! I have germinated and planted the bag seed in soil that I got from a nursery in the area. Iv put them outside to see how they do!* 

*WHAT I HAVE:-*
*All I kno is da soil consists of cow manure, clay pot pieces, and dirt(possibly part red dirt) with other stuff in it.. its a bit sticky wen watered, and it seems to hold water maybe too well... I have a dirt looking type organic fertiliser that says(N 1.8%min, P 2.0%min, K 1.4%min)?
My Indoor grow space is 2ft 4in Deep X 21in Tall X 18in Wide;  Iv got 8 proper 23 watt cfl's for Veg and 8 for Flower;  Gona get a pretty strong PC fan(maybe 2); Mylar party balloons; and an Oscillating fan!*

*I NEED HELP WITH:-
(1) Using the rite soil proportions?(Manure/Unkwn soil/Clay pot particles)
(2) A way to feed my plants or how to use the fertiliser I have?(no liquid ferts available, but will chek again)
(3) Pesticides I can pour into the soil, or wuteva I can possibly make?
(4) Cheap way to bring humidity down?*

I will GREATLY appreciate any help from u guys! Ill try post pics of my progress as well! Mahaloz!


----------



## hero4u2b (May 16, 2011)

That soil in pic #1 looks like mud.. Doesnt look healthy IMO.. get some good soil somewhere.. Hero


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 16, 2011)

Thanks hero! but wut kind shud I b lookin for? Also, is it possible to use a mostly Manure mixture and get good results?


----------



## hero4u2b (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't- especially if it FRESH.. I beleive it needs to be broken down after time.. Go to a home depot if you have one near you and get something without any time released nutes in it.. Organic or better yet If you can afford it.. Fox farms have some good blends.  Fox farm ocean forest.. happy frog  light warrior  ect  like 20 a bag.. BIG bag.. Hero


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 16, 2011)

I dont understand the other two pics!   BUT THAT SOIL IS TERRIBLE you will NEVER get anything out of that CRAP,,,,Compost, compost and more compost and lots of Perlite.   IF you USE MENURE only about 15%  and you should Never need any more nutes than that!    Menure=Nutes     Good Luck just my OPINION!


----------



## hero4u2b (May 16, 2011)

Looks like it was under the out house no?


----------



## dman1234 (May 16, 2011)

you really should post your pics here on the site.

the rest of you really shouldnt be clicking those pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2011)

Welcome, but please read the site rules.  I have edited your post to remove the live links.  We ask that all pics be posted directly here.  There are inherent dangers with posting grow pics on a site like Photobucket.

I would encourage you to do some reading.  Start with the Resource section and then read any Stickies that apply to the way you want to grow.There are some good soil mixture recipes in some of the Stickies.

You do not want to use any kind of pesticide that you pour into the soil.  There is no cheap way to lower humidity.


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 16, 2011)

Herbhero- The manure has already rotted n stuff and is fairly solid! I wont b goin to homedepot cuz I heard its real far from me.. also doubt they have fox farm stuff here.. I will chek 1-2 more places tho

Budlover69- Bottom 2 pics are of the grow space I jes emptied out. Thanks for the other info!

Dman1234- How I do that? attach? I tried that first but dint work.. Shud I delete the ones posted? 

So guys, r there any home made pest control I can put together? Will salt or charcoal bring down humidity?


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 16, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Welcome, but please read the site rules.  I have edited your post to remove the live links.  We ask that all pics be posted directly here.  There are inherent dangers with posting grow pics on a site like Photobucket.
> 
> I would encourage you to do some reading.  Start with the Resource section and then read any Stickies that apply to the way you want to grow.There are some good soil mixture recipes in some of the Stickies.
> 
> You do not want to use any kind of pesticide that you pour into the soil.  There is no cheap way to lower humidity.


O, thanks THG! I'll search sum more for info then. Sorry for being a dumba** with the pics... but how should I post em?


----------



## hero4u2b (May 16, 2011)

If you can order online there are numerous places to find good soil as well as other growing nesecsitys.. HTG supply is one of them I know of off hand.. Also  try any kind of nurserys that they have near you.. You want a good draining soil that does not hold water, What I saw in that first pic looks like water would sit in it.. Good grow medium is essantial if you want healty plants. as well as light.  PHed water ect.. Keep reading. asking questions.. ect and good luck.. Hero


----------



## Mutt (May 16, 2011)

Remember peeps he's in India. He prolly won't have the same resources as us. 
Greensand is great to use in soil that is hard to grow in  take a while to break down, but is used commercially to use with High Clay content in soil. 
They have actually used greensand in a high clay/sand zero top soil enviro and made it viable. Pretty neat stuff 

With what you have available I would look around and find some bagged top soil and a bag of perlite. Mix those together with some powder limestone to balance out PH. Top dress with the manure compost. 

You won't get spectacular results like some of us on here...but you will have some good bud  It is a weed after all. Guanos, and bone/blood meal if you can get it, but unlikely being in India.

Watch you butt tho...they ain't friendly about cultivation in that part of the world.


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 17, 2011)

hero4u2b- Yea dude I wish I cud get stuff from htg, but shipping to here is daamn high.. so Ima rely on wuteva I can get here.

Mutt- Thanks man! ill look into that greensand.. but Im gona look today for packeted soil and perlite! also bone meal n stuff...  I read sumwer that u can put playground sand over the top layer of soil, spread neem oil over it, and put insect tape around to keep gnats out? That works!
Also, im using filtered or bottled water for watering.. how will this impact the PH? any cheap way to detect it? Thanks again!


----------



## JCChronic (May 18, 2011)

I've visited India and I doubt you can rely on the information from western growers "except" organic growers, only because most people are using brand names which you won't find there.  It is all the same stuff found around the world packaged nicely and conveniently.  My suggestion would be to search out an area near you with lush vegetation and grab up some of that dirt. It would have the EM you need.  I might not be giving the greatest advise but, you don't have alot of options.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 18, 2011)

^ yea man.. my sisters gona take me to cpl markets, and her friend has asked for help from sum1 at a horticulture center.. I think ill get sumthin decent! Its tough to find these places it seems.. unless u kno ppl!
Wut I really needa research is a fertiliser I can put together, or how to use the organic powder type? I was spoilt bak home using Grow Big and Tiger Bloom...


----------



## Wetdog (May 19, 2011)

You're prob gonna have to roll yer own AFA soil goes.

See if you can locate Peat Moss. HD usually has it, but since 90% of it comes from Canada ...........

Perlite, again, HD, but locating the 4cf bags is the best bet.

Coco Coir, never used it, but it comes from your neck of the woods. Made from coconut husks. Prob be able to locate this the easiest.

Blood meal
Bone meal
Kelp meal, or some sort of seaweed
Greensand
Vegan meals, like Alfalfa meal, soybean meal, cottonseed meal, neem meal. I'm sure there are some sort of meals from whatever is grown in great amounts over there. Have to do your own research on this.

If you can't find perlite, rice hulls or pumice will work fine.

See if you can find any organic gardening forums or the like that are based in India.

Wet


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 20, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> You're prob gonna have to roll yer own AFA soil goes.
> 
> See if you can locate Peat Moss. HD usually has it, but since 90% of it comes from Canada ...........
> 
> ...


Yea Wetdog, Thanks alot for the info! Iv done sum research over the past few days on wut I can do for soil mix n homemade ferts, and ur info +  sum others came up! Also, ur rite bout the coco coir being eaisier to find here!
After gettin my sis' friend to find wuts available, and me calling numerous places.. Iv found a couple places that have wut I want! also Ferts, nutes, etc!! We goin Monday morning to grab the stuff and will update this thread soon after! Hopefully I can find my memory card to take pics of my journey thru Bombay to locate this stuff lol...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 20, 2011)

I would love seeing some pictures of your journey if you get a chance. that would be so cool.


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 23, 2011)

^Rite on! Sister busy today so we goin tomorrow! Ill only have a kina crappy phone camera, butll do my best.. lol


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 24, 2011)

Well, my damn sister keeps putting off getting the materials, but for sure sum time this week... Anyways, I went upstairs to get cpl shots of the area, and my bagseed plant with crap phone camera..

The 1st to the 6th pics r goin across the bay aka Queens necklace. Thats wut it looks like at nite w/street lights lit! Yea crap pics.. was also real sunny!











Sumhow it grew out the side of the pot? lol I trip.. will transplant soon tho!


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 26, 2011)

AURIITE! So we went today to grab da stuff! Managed to grab the good camera, I took sum pics on our way there n bak.. BUT.. once again, I cant attach em on here 4 sum reason.. Ne1 kno wut cud be wrong?

Anyways, busted out the Camera phone since I can easily attach those pics! I bought the all the stuff for $10!

Would this soil and Pelite b enuff? Shud I get coco too?






Perlite looks mostly pretty powdery.. is that ok? 




Woo cant wait to get started! Ill appreciate any feedback!


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 26, 2011)

Guys please leme kno if I can use the perlite I got? It looks pretty crushed mostly so dono if shud trade it in 4 da coco... I want to do my mix in 12 hrs! Thanks in advance!


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 26, 2011)

I can't tell in the pic how crushed the perlite is!?!,,I really don't know the answer,  If it is crushed to powder then I would say it's no good.  The per lite is to break up the soil a bit, hold moisture and allow the roots to get some oxygen.  So in my opinion if it is to small powdery or like sand it would not help much. If that is all you have it should still help lossen that soil up I guess!! not sure myself!   Try another store maybe you can return it?  It looks like you are on the right path for your situation.  Keep it up and you will get this!  I think your on your way now!  sorry not much help..  I never have used coco so can't say but Im sure someone here will let you know.


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 26, 2011)

Thanks again Budlover69! Yea man.. from wut I seen earlier it looked pretty powdery from the outside.. Id have to open it up in the morning tho n chek it out! Lets see, I gota make around later on to grab the fans, so if I get a chance I mite stop by the shop wer I got this stuff from! Id think as long as its not completely powder, it shud still do the job fairly well?
Anyway, Ill b posting my progress later on!


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 27, 2011)

BraddahEEE said:
			
		

> Thanks again Budlover69! Yea man.. from wut I seen earlier it looked pretty powdery from the outside.. Id have to open it up in the morning tho n chek it out! Lets see, I gota make around later on to grab the fans, so if I get a chance I mite stop by the shop wer I got this stuff from! Id think as long as its not completely powder, it shud still do the job fairly well?
> Anyway, Ill b posting my progress later on!


 
I don't think so! maybe it would at least help if that is all you can get,,  It needs to be bigger than sand,  Really needs to be mostly small pebble size.  Man make them give you some good stuff don't settle for the crap! good luck.


----------



## BraddahEEE (May 29, 2011)

^hmm, yea I did the mix for transplanting my outdoors plant.. There was quite a bit decent size Perlite granules along with powder, but dint have the materials to sifen out the powder.. so just took sum out on plastic then made the mix! The soil ended up i think slightly milky colored cuz of that so I hope its ok? The plant looks nice n strong today(tho small to start with), so seems all good!

Guys, how do I post my good cameras pics on here?? Sum1, Please leme kno! I have sum pics from last week, but shows error wen I try upload..
Cant take pics for another week or 2 cuz sister went on vacation with cams.. She went up North to the mountains, so even if my blueberry no sprout.. therell b sum mean ones on the way 
SHOOTZ guys!


----------

